# Trip on the Sunrise



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

What a day on the Sunrise! Captain Windes took us out for a day and half, and we had a great time. We started out on Wednesday night and headed out to look for some Yellowfin. We arrived somewhere north of South America (Long trip out) and started fishing in a modest 2-4 foot sea. A cuda hit us right off the bat, thenI brought in a small black fin. Next we hooked a shark that broke off as it got to the boat. So we moved to another spot. We managed to bring in a small yellow fin, but it wasn't for lack of trying. The seas had picked up to 3-5 by this point, so we decided to hit some deep holes and the snapper and groupers. Right off the bat, Christopher pulled in a 20 pound snapper (It weighed in at 18.4 gutted), and he was "chumming:sick" as he reeled it in. We were working hard at a couple of spots, as the seas continued to build. About noon with the seas easily at 8 feet, Captain Windes said let's go home. We got back about 6:45, just in time for Christopher to get his picture with Ms. Destin.

Travis, Trey and Captain Windes did a great job of putting us on the fish, and had it not been for a couple of angler mistakes, we could have had a "perfect" day. We look forward to getting back on the Sunrise in the future.


----------



## bajafisherman (Oct 8, 2007)

hey looks like a good trip...i like the sunrise or set picture...


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent box of fish and some good pic's. How many people were on the charter?


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice :takephoto:clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt Windes sure knows how to do it right.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Brian looks like you guys racked up. I am getting the itch myself but think I am going down to Venice also with Eddie. Just have to suck up to the wife a little more. :angel:angel


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you had a good trip with Kelly. You had a good haul of fish even though it was rough. But I've never seen Kelly come back in without having a load of fish onboard. Great Job.


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice mess of fish


----------



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (10/15/2007)*Excellent box of fish and some good pic's. How many people were on the charter?


We had 8 people on the charter. Perfect number.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Where's the tilapia?:letsdrink Great report:clap


----------



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

We always have a trip around 7-4 on the Sunrise. Great time!!! lots of fish everytime. We always come back..

Guaranteed good time with Capt Kelly

:takephoto:usaflag


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report and pictures. Looks like you guys had a great trip.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a great report. i went on a trip with capt. windes about 3 months ago. we ran for what seemed a lifetime to the southwest. caught tons of grouper, AJ's, and one of the guys on the boat won the "big fish pot" with a 31lb snapper. biggest damn snapper i have ever seen. capt. windes knows where the fish are for sure. i believe he holds several state records.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm curious. Is he an asshole like everyone says? Your comment about a few angler errors would seem to indicate so. Sometimes random things happen and the fish don't end up in the boat, it happens, it's a part of fishing. I've heard that he berates anglers because some fish didn't end up in the boat for whatever reason. Comments?


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *jamessig (10/18/2007)*I'm curious. Is he an asshole like everyone says? Your comment about a few angler errors would seem to indicate so. Sometimes random things happen and the fish don't end up in the boat, it happens, it's a part of fishing. I've heard that he berates anglers because some fish didn't end up in the boat for whatever reason. Comments?


I have fished with him about a dozen times and he can be a :banghead, you just can't be thin skinned. He fishes for meat and wants everyone at the dock to know when he moores up in the afternoon that he is the KING.


----------



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jamessig (10/18/2007)*I'm curious. Is he an asshole like everyone says? Your comment about a few angler errors would seem to indicate so. Sometimes random things happen and the fish don't end up in the boat, it happens, it's a part of fishing. I've heard that he berates anglers because some fish didn't end up in the boat for whatever reason. Comments?


He didn't get on us too hard. Nothing but some general "ribbing". I think we were harder on our buddies :grouphugthan he was. I would expect nothing less. If the captain isn't getting on anyone, then he probably doesn't care what type of fish he brings back to the docks, and he probably wouldn't be in business too long. 

We told him that we wanted the "monster" fish, and he said, "let's go". I will definitely be back on his boat in the future.:letsparty


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess of fish. i grew up over there an that is one of the older boats in the fleet that have a bunch of knowledge about the fishing grounds. Sounds like you guys had some fun.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not so dumb that I would ever pass up an opportunity to fish with him. He always puts people on the fish.


----------

